# My 695SR pics



## JimmyORCA

Here is some pics I took tonight of my 695SR Matte black with RED
Still same parts

Super Record Group
Look Keo Blade Ti Pedals
3T LTD handle bar
FSA chainring
EE Brakes
Campagnolo Hyperon Ultra Two Clincher
Garmin Edge 500


----------



## George M

Looks good Jimmy. If I had the bucks I would be riding one too.


----------



## rubbersoul

not enough carbon


----------



## Chris Keller

Awesome ride!! Glad you got it finished. How is the ride? Any issues with Campy on this bike? 

What size and what does it weigh?


----------



## JimmyORCA

So far, no problems with my campy setup. Had a little stem problem, but that has been taken care off. As for weight this is a size M and with blade Ti pedals can out to be 14.5lbs or 6.6kg.


----------



## are

Beautiful. What saddle bag is that? A sci-con?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yes thats a Sci'Con Phantom 230.


----------



## jwp75

Jimmy, how did you mount the garmin? I'm noticing that the elastics that it came with aren't long enough for mine.

Thanks,
James


----------



## cda 455

are said:


> Beautiful. What saddle bag is that? A sci-con?


Shouldn't he/she obey the rules?


----------



## JimmyORCA

James

It come with a little longer elastic and with a little streching it will fit perfectly.


----------



## nismosr

great looking bike .. why did you change the chainrings to fsa ?


----------



## JimmyORCA

I am using FSA for now, waiting for my Look chainring to arrive.


----------



## Blackss06

Beautiful bike, a piece of art!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Well, a little update on my 695SR
I found my Zero Gravity Red brakes in storage and decided to change the EE Brake (will be installed on my ORCA GOLD). Every time I look at the brake setup on this bike it just does not fit right. Hope the ZG will look better.
Hope to get everything done this week.

Will post update once its done.

Here is the ZG brake that I used on my Wileir Imperiale that is now my trainer bike.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Well, one final update for this bike, just pick up a new set of Corima MCC Aero + for my 695SR.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here are some pics with the Corima installed.


----------



## George M

Jimmy, Jimmy, that bike is beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## Chris Keller

WOW!! Gorgeous!! How's the ride? How do you find the ride of the SR version? I rode a standard and found it similar in stiffness/ride quality to a 595 Ultra. The front end is much stiffer. I'm a clyde but can't imagine needing an SR. How big are you and what size frame are you riding?


----------



## Rajdog

*Me too ! !*

I like it, very nice job...


----------



## JimmyORCA

Well, This is a size 53 (medium) since I am 5'10". I like this frame alot it gives a lot of controll especially comming downhills. As for the wheels, just got them, have not had a chance to ride it yet, hope no rain this weekend.
Before the Corima I was using Hyperon Ultra 2 Clincher on this bike, I love the way it climbled with that set up.


----------



## Chris Keller

Wow!! 5'10" and you ride a medium...I'm 5'11" and need to ride a XL frame. 

Still, it's a beautiful ride!!! Let us know how the Corima's work out.+


----------



## cda 455

JimmyORCA said:


> Here are some pics with the Corima installed.


Very sexy bike :thumbsup: !


----------



## JimmyORCA

Try to find time for my week day ride!!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Oh yeah!!! My look chainrings came in and installed, will take some pics soon.


----------



## luonto

What a beast, that looks FAST!

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## balatoe

Jimmy, do you live in Taiwan? The bridge in the background looks familiar.... Nice bike!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yes I do live in Taipei Taiwan.


----------



## ilovecycling

Sexy.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Sunday ride!!!


----------



## ilovecycling

I bet it was a good one. It must be impossible to not have fun when you're riding that thing.


----------



## JimmyORCA

It was actually a really nice ride, the Cinelli behind my 695 belongs to the owner of the LBS I go to. I try to get him to go with me on my Sunday rides.


----------



## LloydB

Congrats on the new bike. LOOK(s) great!


----------



## JimmyORCA

thanks!!!


----------



## twiggy73

What an awsome ride Jimmy 

i am very curious about the different brakes that ppl are using! 

Is there really such a diff to the standard brands. In a mag here in aus i saw a set of brakes for $1900 weighed in at 110grms. 

even the new cannondale is using a set up with non groupset brakes 

Love the pics Post some on the look bike club facebook page if you are on there 

Twiggy.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Twiggy

I have tried some different brakes mostly because of weight. Standard groupset brakes works great themselfs but always weight a little more than aftermarket.


----------



## gixxer_kidd

Awesome build! Hope to have one soon too.


----------



## JimmyORCA

*new toy for my 695SR*

new toy for my 695SR

First pic
Another sunday ride

Second pic
Red Garmin 500


----------



## luonto

Very nice... Are you happy with Corima wheels?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yes, I really like my Corima wheels, they are light and very fast!!


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Now I've seen your red/black Garmin 500 I think I need to buy the same one to replace my standard blue one for my red/white Look 566. Darn, more expensive!


----------



## luonto

I am contemplating getting the Corima AEROs. I guess they're also quite sturdy? (I weigh 84kg)


----------



## moskowe

Black is not badass.
Otherwise, good bike.


----------



## maillotjaune

moskowe said:


> Black is not badass.
> Otherwise, good bike.


How about white and black?


----------



## JimmyORCA

very nice, white is just so hard to keep clean!!!


----------



## CliveDS

Check this one I just built - came in at 13.9lbs 










All the Looks I have built in the last few weeks here, Look Bikes - a set on Flickr


----------



## JimmyORCA

I like those Enve wheels!!


----------



## maillotjaune

*White Black Gold, with MadFiber Wheels*

View attachment 242083


----------



## HazemBata

maillotjaune...you have got to tell us about those wheels.

Great bike btw.


----------



## maillotjaune

HazemBata said:


> maillotjaune...you have got to tell us about those wheels.
> 
> Great bike btw.


MADFIBER Bicycle Wheels. 1082 grams for the set


----------



## BikeArmsRace

Chris Keller said:


> Wow!! 5'10" and you ride a medium...I'm 5'11" and need to ride a XL frame.
> 
> Still, it's a beautiful ride!!! Let us know how the Corima's work out.+


I'm 5'10" and I ride a Large.


----------



## JimmyORCA

I have a little shorter upper body, so I need a Top Tube length of 54 so a large would be too long for me.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Here is a little update to my 695SR!!!


----------



## D0rk

Not normally a fan of paired spoke wheels, but the whole package makes for a really awesome looking bike.


----------



## twiggy73

Those wheels look awsome.i think that the fact all the colors match really complete the bike perfectly. 

what do they ride like? 

Twiggy


----------



## JimmyORCA

twiggy73 said:


> Those wheels look awsome.i think that the fact all the colors match really complete the bike perfectly.
> 
> what do they ride like?
> 
> Twiggy


Just picked up the wheel tonight, hope it does not rain this weekend and can take the new front wheel for a ride.


----------



## JimmyORCA

D0rk said:


> Not normally a fan of paired spoke wheels, but the whole package makes for a really awesome looking bike.


Thanks!!!


----------

